# Our New Addition!



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

We've had this little guy for a few weeks now. His daddy was 200# and his grand daddy was about 300#, so I'm hoping for some nice size on him when he grows up! He's a triplet, 1 month old yesterday and 17 pounds, named Solomon! 

The pictures are from his first walk with us, we had him on the lead for the majority of it since it was a little confusing for him. Jagger, our almost 2 year old Alpine adjusted well to meeting him after trying to look intimidating every so often.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Jagger looks kind of funny intimidating that cute little peanut. In the goat world I guess you can never start to early with dominance thing. Have a great time with them. 
IdahoNancy


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

He is adorable!


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks! He's such a sweetheart. I can't wait till he's all grown up though - I want to see how big he gets!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

What a cutie! I love it when people post photos of their goats!


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

I love pictures too, I wish more people would post them! It's fun to see everyone's special goaties.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

He is just beautiful! Lovely colour, face and the ears and toggles are so cute.  We mostly had straight-eared goats, so I love little floppy eared babies. What breed/cross is he?
Cazz


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

He's half nubian, 1/4 lamancha and 1/4 togg I believe was the mix! He had a sister who had little tiny Lamancha ears and another with floppy ones, kinda cool to see! I am hoping for the size of a Nubian without the laziness  I've been waiting for a floppy eared colorful boy for a while now, so it's very exciting to have him!


----------

